# How worthless is Lyft destination filter?



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

Pretty frickin worthless. I had it set to send me north. I get a ping, accept it, and the pax are heading almost 10 miles in exact opposite direction.

How stupid are these guys?

Anytime you gotta head a certain way you have to turn Lyft off, go with Uber.

And they wonder why they can't compete.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber’s DF is more honest.
Lyft’s DF will try to route me through 4 different counties to deliver a pax, and claim the mapping was legit because it still routed me closer towards my final destination.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

All Lyft DF looks for is that when you drop off the pax, you're at least 1 second closer to your destination. Even if in between you had to go 10mins out of the way to pickup the pax, then go those 10mins back.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I only use the lyft df when I am tired and want to take a nap, and turn the destination filter on so I wont be disturbed with ride requests


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

nj2bos said:


> All Lyft DF looks for is that when you drop off the pax, you're at least 1 second closer to your destination. Even if in between you had to go 10mins out of the way to pickup the pax, then go those 10mins back.


 Not true. Grift will send you the request if you were the closest car regardless of where you have the filter set. I had my filter set to a town going east from where I was and the system sent me a request that would've taken me 15 miles south west. They just don't give a ****.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The few times it worked for me but sent me in the wrong direction that had a blue faint line suggesting the highway out of the way was justifying the wrong direction


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

It's a friggin scam, a sham, and a joke. They only use it to get ops to not kill the app so they can show lots o cars on the user side o the app. I only set it for the airport early am (get more arport runs without it) or home to get the tax write off for mileage. Other than that, a practically worthless POC


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Meh, different strokes for different folks, I suppose.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

There is only one where destination Lyft's DF works well for me. The airport. If I put that as the destination, I get an airport ride about 3/4th of the time. It also helps in avoiding useless pings from 22 mins away.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

One day in CC, ready to head home, set DF. Three local rides later I realized DF was sending me rides that kept me near the 76 ramp on 22nd, but ain't nobody getting on the highway with me . I suspect I could still be circling around there if I hadn't just screamed bloody hell.....and gone offline .


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> All Lyft DF looks for is that when you drop off the pax, you're at least 1 second closer to your destination. Even if in between you had to go 10mins out of the way to pickup the pax, then go those 10mins back.


This is exactly how it works. I set my DF to head north, get a ping that is 2 miles north of me. I pick them up and they head back 2 miles south almost exactly to the spot where I accepted the ping, just 2 blocks north. Absolutely useless.


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

I drive pax from Palm Springs to L.A. or Orange Co., rarely get a ride back, sometimes it'll send me up to Ontario, adding like 30m to my trip back.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Lyft's Response when I emailed them about DF taking me the opposite way

Thank you for taking the time to write to us about your canceled ride question, and for being a valuable member of the Lyft community.

I understand how important this might be for you. When you're in Destination Mode, the rides you're matched with have to meet a certain set of criteria. One of the requirements is that the drop off will get you closer to your destination than your current location at the time of the ride request. This is based on travel time, not miles.

*Sometimes, that means you will be matched with a ride with a pickup that is in a different direction, as long as the drop off ends up bringing you closer to your destination. *


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I use Lyft DF when I don't want to go far from my home.
I set it 5 miles south, it works.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

What about changing your arrive by time? Set it for sooner and it might give you a more direct run.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Things I trust more than the Lyft or Uber destination filters:

1) Gas station Sushi
2) Tom Brady putting air in my tire
3) 5 oz bag of weed from the rastaman at the corner store
4) Taco Bell "Beef"


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i was 55 minutes from home about 3 am starting to get tired , heading home. i need to go south . lyft sends me a ping 20 minutes away. i look at it. NORTH. !!! ow ok so im expose to drive my over tired ass wrong direction for 20 minutes . ok ill give them credit mabe its possible the ride was going 2 miles south after i picked them up. uber is very good with the des the eta might be 2 minutes wrong direction but you can bank on the ride getting you closer to home. i used them daily.


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

I am sure the brains employed to develop the Lyft DF is also at work thru their entire operation.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Hihosilver said:


> Pretty frickin worthless. I had it set to send me north. I get a ping, accept it, and the pax are heading almost 10 miles in exact opposite direction.
> 
> How stupid are these guys?
> 
> ...


That's what Lyft does.....send you the wrong way . This is just another trick Lyft does to get you to accept their 2 star passengers . Lyft will also say the trip to the passenger's pick up location is 3 minutes away when later you find out it's 23 minutes away . Lyft is a scum bag Company full of lies and deceit . Never use Lyft's destination filter . Never once had a problem with Uber's . Lyft has sunk to a new low .


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Hihosilver said:


> Pretty frickin worthless. I had it set to send me north. I get a ping, accept it, and the pax are heading almost 10 miles in exact opposite direction.
> 
> How stupid are these guys?
> 
> ...


It's pretty good for me.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> They only use it to get ops to not kill the app so they can show lots o cars on the user side o the app


Actually, if you go on DF with Lyft, your car disappears from the user map.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Lyft will also say the trip to the passenger's pick up location is 3 minutes away when later you find out it's 23 minutes away .


Bullsnit!
Lyft pickup estimation times are usually off, but not by no 20 minutes. You must be pedaling a bicycle if it's taking you that long to reach the pickup zone.
I agree Lyft sucks, but I can say one good thing about Lyft.... they did the right thing when they deactivated you!


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

"It's pretty good for me."
LOOKS LIKE WE GOT ANOTHER LYFT IMPOSTER ABOVE . NICE TRY BUT WE KNOW YOUR NOT A LYFT DRIVER .



AuxCordTherapy said:


> This is exactly how it works. I set my DF to head north, get a ping that is 2 miles north of me. I pick them up and they head back 2 miles south almost exactly to the spot where I accepted the ping, just 2 blocks north. Absolutely useless.


GOOD FOR YOU LYFT DRIVER FOR SPEAKING THE TRUTH . DON'T LET THESE LYFT IMPOSTERS FOOL YOU ( OR ANYONE ELSE ) .


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

I'll cosign as well. I have good luck with Lyft's DF almost daily.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> I'll cosign as well. I have good luck with Lyft's DF almost daily.


HERE'S ANOTHER EXAMPLE OF A FAKE LYFT DRIVER .


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Get a life and stop spamming the forum. Reflect on your life decisions and move on.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Hihosilver said:


> Pretty frickin worthless. I had it set to send me north. I get a ping, accept it, and the pax are heading almost 10 miles in exact opposite direction.
> 
> How stupid are these guys?
> 
> ...


Rrrrrr, my Uber destination filter always says it's unavailable in order to keep the app reliable


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

I set a destination once to go home. 5min from my place I get a ping. Its destination is 12 min away in the opposite direction. I had to cancel on the poor dude cuz I was tired as hell. Felt bad for him cuz it was 2am. Oh well. I cancel every time they send me in the oposite direction.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Rrrrrr, my Uber destination filter always says it's unavailable in order to keep the app reliable


You can't do DF? Why is that? Is your destination river-bound?


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Hihosilver said:


> Pretty frickin worthless. I had it set to send me north. I get a ping, accept it, and the pax are heading almost 10 miles in exact opposite direction.
> 
> How stupid are these guys?
> 
> ...


Pretty useless. Of the times I tried it early on, I think it only worked once. I don't even bother now.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> You can't do DF? Why is that? Is your destination river-bound?
> View attachment 245891


Lmao!!!!!!!!!! I thinks it because I keep trying to use it during heave traffic time.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

my experience in the sf market is they greatly improved df about 2 months ago. using this feature with estimated ride time and I'm able to accept winning rides out of downtown. .


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Dropking said:


> my experience in the sf market is they greatly improved df about 2 months ago. using this feature with estimated ride time and I'm able to accept winning rides out of downtown. .


I think Lyft and uber only test things in san fran and thinks it applies to everywhere else lol.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Hihosilver said:


> Pretty frickin worthless. I had it set to send me north. I get a ping, accept it, and the pax are heading almost 10 miles in exact opposite direction.
> 
> How stupid are these guys?
> 
> ...


Careful what you say . the Lyft imposters who will try and trick you into thinking their actual drivers won't like this & post something countering to what you stated .



Jennyma said:


> It's pretty good for me.


ANOTHER LYFT IMPOSTER TRYING TO PRETEND THAT HE'S A DRIVER .



To Mega Therion said:


> Get a life and stop spamming the forum. Reflect on your life decisions and move on.


GET A LIFE , PHONY LYFT DRIVER > WHAT'S THE MATTER.............ARE THE FACTS HURTING YOU ?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> HERE'S ANOTHER EXAMPLE OF A FAKE LYFT DRIVER .




Goofball sh*t. Don't be a goof all your life.



Dropking said:


> my experience in the sf market is they greatly improved df about 2 months ago. using this feature with estimated ride time and I'm able to accept winning rides out of downtown. .


Same results in San Diego.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

[QUOTE="moJohoJo, post: 4150199, member: 95044"ANOTHER LYFT IMPOSTER TRYING TO PRETEND THAT HE'S A DRIVER . GET A LIFE , PHONY LYFT DRIVER[/QUOTE]
More fun being a phony Lyft driver than a bored useless worthless deactivated Lyft driver who has nothing left to do in life but cry and whine in this forum while typing in ALL CAPS.


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

"Imposter"? I prefer "Lyft Stooge"myself.


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

Wait, how do you set a time for your destination with Lyft? I do it with Uber all the time, but I've never been able to find anything like that with Lyft.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Parableman said:


> Wait, how do you set a time for your destination with Lyft? I do it with Uber all the time, but I've never been able to find anything like that with Lyft.


Click edit after you set a destination


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

Clicking edit allows me to switch to a different destination. There's nothing in there about setting a time.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Sorry for all those nasty emails or anyone i offended . I'm deleting this site from my favorites and will really try hard not to come back here again . Happy Ubering to everyone .


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> Sorry for all those nasty emails or anyone i offended . I'm deleting this site from my favorites and will really try hard not to come back here again . Happy Ubering to everyone .


----------



## koala85 (Jan 2, 2017)

Lyft destiantion is the best I set my destination to New Jersey and I go to Bronx


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

koala85 said:


> Lyft destiantion is the best I set my destination to New Jersey and I go to Bronx


I get it. DF set to home, had passed Philadelphia, was sent back to Philly on a ride picked up 2 miles off route! Didn't mind going off route, but was shocked destination was opposite direction. Was 10 bucks worth it?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Hihosilver said:


> Pretty frickin worthless. I had it set to send me north. I get a ping, accept it, and the pax are heading almost 10 miles in exact opposite direction.
> 
> How stupid are these guys?
> 
> ...


You have to destination check at each pickup while on DF to make sure that Lyft isn't trying to slip you a length. I often use DF at the end of the AM rush hour to head back home after PT has ended. I often get DF pings that try to have me go straight back into downtown gridlock, 180 degrees opposite to my programmed direction, for base fare. Nuh-uh, sorry. That doesn't work for me.

Pax get angry at me and the insults start flying because I won't take them; I just refer them back to Lyft.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Lyft destination filter got me out of tujunga and 20 mikes south to Culver City. It’s was pretty good for me only problem is I use up my limit. Cuz I start and stop.

Sorry if it doesn’t work for you.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

gryft has implemented the limited number of uses again.


----------



## HarryFromLakeland (May 31, 2016)

I get rides by setting the destination time properly; it usually inches me closer until either I get a ride going most of the way there or I stop getting rides altogether when it gets too close to the destination time. I actually think it's better in that regard than Uber's destination filter. I still prefer Uber's though because Uber's doesn't shut down when you go offline - if you go offline on the Lyft app for any reason (such as Uber gave you a ride or you just accidentally hit the offline switch), when you go back online you will find yourself back in normal mode and will have to put the destination in again, having used up one of your allowed usages. On the other hand, Uber only gives you two uses a day vs 6 for Lyft (at least in Orlando), but I've found using both filters at the same time I go through Lyft's six faster than Uber's two, owing to Uber's filter staying in place even when you are signed out of Uber giving a Lyft ride.

Neither Uber or Lyft's destination filters work if you don't set the destination time properly; you'll either not get rides or get ones that will not help you get where you need to be on time.


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm pretty sure Lyft has no limit for me. I didn't realize that was local. But maybe that's why I can't set a time. Kind of weird that basic app features like that would be market-specific. The Lyft one is pretty much useless most of the time for me without that.

I can't imagine going through six on Lyft given that I've never even gotten a ride with Lyft with the filter on. Also, Uber requests come in about four times as much as Lyft's, and they can piggyback, whereas I can't get back to Lyft unless I have no Uber one active and then can turn Lyft on again, and lots of Uber ones come in bef0re the previous one ends, so Lyft just isn't online as much.


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

I discovered today that Lyft is giving me a limit now. I turned on the destination filter today every time I turned Lyft back on again after giving a ride on Uber or stopping to get gas or something, and it told me I had no more destination filter uses today. So they must have just changed that without notifying everyone. I was using it as normal all last week, with no limits. It's useless anyway, though, without a time limit.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Lyft went back to the nasty 6 "place and lose" destination filter.

Simple as this :

Set a DF and canceled, lost 1.
Set a DF and went offline? Lost 1.
Set a DF and changed address after placing it? Lost 2.
Set a DF, accepted a shi tty ride and wasnt going to your direction? Lol lost another.
Set a DF at airport (if you still know how to do it  ) Lyft will not put you back on queue anymore. Lost another.

So Lyft at the end, who lost was Lyft. Did not accept a ride on lyft for the last 2 weeks after this shi tty update.

Hi ****

Thank you for reaching out to us and for letting us know about this concern. I do really understand where the frustration comes from regarding the system of destination mode on the app, and I know how important this is for you, to receive a ride request on your Lyft account while driving for Lyft, and it's my pleasure to help and to assist you out.

We apologize for the inconvenience this issue caused you. Rest assured that this issue will be solved as soon as possible. Upon checking, here's what I found out.

You have been logging into Destination mode over the time that you were not receiving ride requests. Being logged into destination mode hinders you from being able to receive other ride requests.

Destination Mode is specifically designed to be used when you're certain within the next 15 minutes you either want to end your day of driving, or take your last ride to a specific location. It, however, does not ensure you will receive a ride--in fact, it only limits the kinds of rides you'll receive.

This filter is only available to use six times in a 24 hour period, so be mindful of that moving forward.

The best practice is to use this filter when you know the end of your day is near instead of as a way restricting the ride distance and types of rides you will receive.

Please kindly follow and read this helpful link to get more information!

*https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013081128-How-to-use-Destination-Mode*

I know that you have to encounter different situations each day and it takes a strong will to endure this so I just want to take the time out to express my appreciation to you our partner on the road as you are our eyes and ears and without you Lyft would not be where it is today so thank you.

Keep Safe, continue to be that excellent driver that our passengers love along with that amazing experience. Good Job!

For more inquiries, questions, and concerns feel free to write an e-mail to us at any time. We value and appreciate your feedback and patience. Hope that I was able to help you out here. Have a great day.

Kind regards,

Michael
Lyft Support Representative


----------



## Duber12 (Dec 18, 2015)

ROTA said:


> Lyft went back to the nasty 6 "place and lose" destination filter.
> 
> Simple as this :
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I have only used the Lyft DF once, to the airport from Park City, worked great, got a ride to the airport and a $10 tip ... Uber DF works every time for me, I must be lucky.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I use the DF on lyft daily, hardly ever get a ride to the actual destination. BUT it does keep me from getting those rides in the wrong direction. If I accept a DF ping, just like every other ping, if it's not a location I know ( 55+ years in same city ) and/or no picture, I just let the system "redispatch" as I get stuck in traffic.


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hihosilver said:


> Pretty frickin worthless. I had it set to send me north. I get a ping, accept it, and the pax are heading almost 10 miles in exact opposite direction.
> 
> How stupid are these guys?
> 
> ...


Total garbage. When calling them out there is excuses is pathetic


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

kcdrvr15 said:


> I use the DF on lyft daily, hardly ever get a ride to the actual destination. BUT it does keep me from getting those rides in the wrong direction. If I accept a DF ping, just like every other ping, if it's not a location I know ( 55+ years in same city ) and/or no picture, I just let the system "redispatch" as I get stuck in traffic.


That is exactly why I use it. If I get a ride that throws me way outside the area I want to drive, I just pick a general area that will fling me back into where I want to be. And then I use it as designed. Last rides, trying to get closer to home.


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

Don't know how these guys expect to compete with Uber when their technology is so much worse. You can't tell me they don't know how bad their DF is. They are obviosly just not smart enough to fix it.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Lyft has changed how many times you can use it per day. Does anyone know how many times you can use it?


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Ms.Doe said:


> Lyft has changed how many times you can use it per day. Does anyone know how many times you can use it?


6


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

SRGuy said:


> 6


Thanks!


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

In recent interations of df, cars in df mode have been appearing in the pax app, today they are not. Makes me think they broke it again.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

ROTA said:


> Lyft went back to the nasty 6 "place and lose" destination filter.
> 
> Simple as this :
> 
> ...


Typical non sequitur response, where the response has nothing to do with the question you asked.

ME: why is the sink not working?
PLUMBER: THE NEW YORK KNICKS WON AGAINST THE LOS ANGELES LAKERS LAST NIGHT.

Me: why won't you go out with me?
Girl: the floor tiles at Burger King are brown.


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

Hagong said:


> Lyft's Response when I emailed them about DF taking me the opposite way
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to write to us about your canceled ride question, and for being a valuable member of the Lyft community.
> 
> ...


Lyft's response is pure lip service. They don't care. When I need a destination I turn off Lyft and use just Uber.


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Actually had a successful Lyft DF yesterday. Coming from Costa Mesa back to Palm Springs, caught a $10 fare from Riverside to Moreno Valley. Nothing great, but better than the usual nothing.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm a relative newbie. But, I've had decent luck with it, so far. Most of the time, I get nothing. But, a handful of times I got rides that were on the way. 
A couple of days ago, I got two rides on the way home. Sure, it was only $15 or so. But, that's better than the $00 I would have gotten for the few miles home. 
My one complaint is how it seems to time out randomly. Sometimes, it will stay active for the entire drive back from SFO to the South Bay. Other times, it turns DF off, goes out of driver mode, and sends a text that says it couldn't find a ride, even though I'm still more than 10 miles from the listed destination.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Parableman said:


> Clicking edit allows me to switch to a different destination. There's nothing in there about setting a time.


It seems they recently removed the time variable for us in Toronto on andriod. Bloody well time.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

There are three versions of Lyft DF on Android.



Spoiler: Ver. 1



Ver.1










This is the original DF and there is no options. Just set or not set.





Spoiler: Ver.1 with "Arrive By" functionality



Ver.1 with "Arrive By" functionality:









-------









You can see that in this mode that the "Edit" text is on its own button.

Tapping "Edit" lets you choose the time you need to arrive at your chosen destination.

Choosing a time in this mode will get you trips in any direction while ensuring each trip will end somewhere that is within range of your chosen destination in the time you have allotted.

It seems like this works the same as the original mode but in this mode you can change the time. I think the original mode is always set to the same time, which is maybe 15mins plus the drive time to your chosen destination.. (Just a guess)





Spoiler: Ver.2



Ver.2








------








------









Ver.2 looks much different but it still seems to be a "ride filter". A driver must have alot of pings for a filter to let anything through.

Uber's DF seems to go out and get you a ride even though you may not be the closest driver. Lyft just doesn't "get" this like Uber does.

In slow markets with a low volume of pings then Lyft DF will have nothing to filter. Uber's DF is different and it still works in markets with low ping quantity.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Lyft destination filter definitely sucks. Can't even put in the time you want to be at your destination, like Uber offers.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Things I trust more than the Lyft or Uber destination filters:

1) Gas station Sushi
2) Tom Brady putting air in my tire
3) 5 oz bag of weed from the rastaman at the corner store
4) Taco Bell "Beef"


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

DFs are useless for actually going home. IF you're in Silver Spring/DC and want to go home don't even bother. Especially if it's after work hours. 

The closest I've gotten to getting back to Gaithersburg area wasn't even a DF trip. After being in DC was a Sunday night when I was hauling azz to get a promo. Picked up one last guy off 18th street after picking up probably every last person on 18th street until 2 am. He had to go North Bethesda right by White Flint Metro. Who knows if I had turned DF on I probably would have been in SE DC. That was the only time I made a decent amount of money going towards my house even if it wasn't DF.


----------

